# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  How to flex your traps

## Loaded61

Can someone describe the best way to flex your traps?

----------


## Jon the Rooster

You mean stretch right, everybody can flex the traps just look into the mirror and flex away :AaGreen22: 

Here is a link on stretching the traps
http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/TrapeziusUpper/Trap.html

----------


## DSM4Life

I just yell


*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*

----------


## xavier_888888

I dont even have to do anything. lol

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

when you can do it, you will know.

----------


## DSM4Life

if you build it, he will come.

----------


## ranging1

if uve got big traps u should be able to do it easily
i usually jus bend my neck back n push my shoulders forward or up
im jus trying to describe it, ive never needed to find the technique to flex traps it just came naturally
but i hope my description helps
i think the principle of the bigger and leaner u r, the easier it is to flex and show off a muscle group

----------


## jbm

> I just yell
> 
> 
> *GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


Genius!

----------


## ninesecz

tilt your shoulders back and then pretend you are doing a shrug that is the best way to get them to pop

----------


## almostgone

Guess everyone is different. I can slightly roll the anterior heads of my shoulders down, contract the scapulae, and my traps pop right up.

AG

----------


## Narkissos

> Guess everyone is different. I can slightly roll the anterior heads of my shoulders down, contract the scapulae, and my traps pop right up.
> 
> AG


Ditto.

It helps when I put on green body paint and shout *'hulk smash'* right before though.

Honest...

----------

